# WhiTTe Rose 3 - Yorkshire



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

We carry on with the next meet at Xscape on the 21st July 8pm - There are only six WhiTTe Rose pin badges left in the whole world so if you want one get there on time next time!

Will See some of you on the 16th/17th?


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone planning on attending this?


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

I will try to make it


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

Up my end!!! it would be rude not to


----------



## sankey7 (Jun 30, 2010)

As in near where i live (just read my post)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll have a drive up again


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

I'll have a drive up as long as I don't end up working away again.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Love the fact that there's some meets near me, but unfortunately I tend to be travelling back from working away on Thursday evenings 

Hope to make one soon though.


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Just got back from EvenTT 11 which was good! 
Not so good is the fact that I am now on high dose painkillers due to 2 cracked ribs picked up in a MTB crash on Friday! I am unable to drive on these but will try to pressgand Mrs 2sprintfast into driving me (shock horror!!!)
Everyone who turns up gets a TT Book (in German but with ace pictures of the MK1!) 
ALSO the first 6 who attend for the first time will get the exclusive WhiTTe Rose pin badge (only 10 in the whole world!) - See you Thursday!


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Will be able to make the meet this week, this Thur 21st isn't it?


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

You got it my friend! It will be great to see you all there - even if I am invalided!


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Plan for Thursday is to meet at the usual spot at Xscape - then cruise (I've got broken ribs remember) to the 'Hungry Fox' pub in Beal. (See http://www.hungryfox.co.uk - Marsh Lane, Beal, Goole, North Humberside - 01977 607 180) for a shandy and for those who want can get some grub! :roll:

The publican has a black mk11 tfsi - so we need to convert him!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll be there as always....


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

What time do you meet? Which side of xscape do you meet at?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

What time do you expect to be at the hungryfox?, if i am not working i will meet you there


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

We meet at 8pm in the main carpark (next to the big roundabout).

We usually hang around till about half 8 and then head off to pub.

The hungry fox is about 20-30 mins drive (or 5 mins if you are in Mark's car!)

Just watch out for the pigeons though - they turn into confetti when they meet sprint2fast.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Mark, i have been called into work, so it looks doubtful at the moment


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok Dave [smiley=bigcry.gif] - but you know you are always welcome when you can make it!


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Maps of meet point etc are in my gallery! [smiley=book2.gif]

No excuses for getting lost or if you cant meet at Xscape!

Planned cruise for tonight as follows

Time	Mile	Instruction	For	Toward
Summary: 8.3 miles (16 minutes)
20:00	0.0	Depart Colorado Way, Glasshoughton, Castleford WF10 4 on Colorado Way (East)	32 yds	
20:00	0.1	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto Local road(s)	0.2 mi	
20:00	0.2	Turn LEFT (North) onto A639 [Park Road]	0.4 mi	
20:01	0.6	At roundabout, take the SECOND exit onto B6136 [Holywell Lane]	87 yds	
20:02	0.7	At B6136, Castleford WF10 4, stay on B6136 [Holywell Lane] (East)	0.7 mi	
20:03	1.3	Bear LEFT (East) onto B6136 [Sheepwalk Lane]	0.2 mi	
20:04	1.6	At 43 B6136, Castleford WF10 3, stay on B6136 [Sheepwalk Lane] (East)	0.9 mi	
20:05	2.4	At B6136, Ferrybridge, Knottingley WF11 8, stay on B6136 [Stranglands Lane] (East)	1.0 mi	
20:08	3.4	Turn RIGHT (South) onto B6136 [Old Great North Road]	87 yds	
20:08	3.5	Keep STRAIGHT onto Ramp	87 yds	
20:08	3.5	At near Ferrybridge, keep LEFT to stay on Ramp	43 yds	
20:08	3.6	Bear LEFT (North) onto A1 [Ferrybridge By Pass]	0.5 mi	
20:08	4.1	Keep LEFT onto Ramp	109 yds	A162 / South Milford / Sherburn-in-Elmet
20:09	4.2	At near Brotherton, stay on Ramp (North)	0.2 mi	A162 / South Milford / Sherburn-in-Elmet
20:09	4.3	Turn RIGHT (South-East) onto Sutton Lane	1.2 mi	
20:11	5.5	At Sutton Lane, Birkin, Knottingley WF11 9, stay on Sutton Lane (East)	0.6 mi	
20:12	6.0	Road name changes to Birkin Lane	1.5 mi	
20:14	7.6	Turn RIGHT (South) onto Intake Lane	153 yds	
20:15	7.7	At Intake Lane, Birkin, Knottingley WF11 9, stay on Intake Lane (South-East)	0.6 mi	
20:16	8.3	Road name changes to Marsh Lane	87 yds	
20:16	8.3	Arrive The Hungry Fox Marsh Lane, Beal, Goole DN14 0

SUMMARY
Driving distance: 8.3 miles
Trip duration: 16 minutes


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

I will meet you at Xscape as long as work goes to plan this afternoon. If I can't make it I will post up.

Cheers
Ross


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm still on track for this, see you tonight!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

2sprintfast said:


> Maps of meet point etc are in my gallery! [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> No excuses for getting lost or if you cant meet at Xscape!
> 
> ...


I hope I don't have to ask you for directions any time 

Thank god for Sat Navs


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Great to meet all tonight, as usual some great mk1's and a super fast TDi 8)

Cheers Mark for the organisation [smiley=cheers.gif] and a great run to the pub

Here's to the next WhiTTe Rose meet [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Jon & Tracey


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for the positive feedback Jon.

It was a good meet tonight and shows how the WhiTTe Rose revolution is underway!

Landlord was pleased we went! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Whats the plan next then?

Was at Bugjam when you had last meet!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Good question......

Mark, is the next meet on the 18th or 25th?


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

25th Dudes - we need a 'run-to' venue - any ideas????

[smiley=bulb2.gif] [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

Details of next meet are as follows:

Thursday (25th August 2011) meet at Xscape 8pm at front of big car park (closest point on roundabout to KFC!) we will then drive up to Wetherby in the hope that some of our more Northerly brethren are tempted to join us!

P.s. Hope I am not stepping on anyones toes just making sure everyone is aware of the meet


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

After many years on here someone has finally arranged a meet near me 

I will drag myself along from Rothwell.

Looking forward to meeting all, Stu.


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

I'd love to have made it but working away still and not travelling back until that evening [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

I'll be there be there - will be in Golf

Food wise anyone fancy Pizza Hut if eating, they have an offer on £5 any regular pizza + free salad bar

http://vouchers.pizzahutoffers.co.u...dium=Newsletter&utm_campaign=5PoundPizzaSalad


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Well I'm afraid I'm not going to make this one  (Pizza Hut would have been great too  )

Having my car repaired tonight which I can't put off so will have to see you lot next month.

Nick


----------



## TT-Rossco (Oct 29, 2009)

I have a bad arm at the minute so can't drive 

Will hopefully be ok for next month.


----------



## jontymo (Dec 31, 2010)

Not able to make this tonight, hopefully see you at the next one.

jontymo


----------



## TTsline02 (Dec 9, 2008)

Anyone turning up? please post otherwise I'll pass too............


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

> After many years on here someone has finally arranged a meet near me
> 
> I will drag myself along from Rothwell.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting all, Stu.


Do I smell or something  Everyone seems to be bailing out.

As I only live 5mins from meeting point I'll check on here before setting off but I see little point going if I'm the only one there I can look at my own car anytime :lol:

Hope to see you sometime..............................

Stu.


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

I'll be there so will 2sprintfast I believe also think dingabell will be there too!


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll be there too - haven't missed one yet


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm going to have to miss it after all, just got in and a beer is calling.

Hope you had a good run, Stu.


----------



## Darthhawkeye (Aug 2, 2010)

Good to see some new faces yesterday.

Fish n Chips in Wetherby was a good call 

Next meet is on 22nd Sept - 2sprintfast will be posting a new subject on this soon

All newbies to our new club are most welcome. Come along and help our numbers grow [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## cookie (Mar 30, 2009)

The Meet








































After a nice drive up to Weatherby the cars rest while the owners have some nice fish and chips! 









Full pics here:
http://public.fotki.com/cookiertc/********-yorkshire-meets/


----------



## 2sprintfast (Mar 3, 2011)

Great pics Cookie - you may become the 'official' WhiTTe Rose photographer at this rate! 

PLEASE NOTE DATE CHANGE - 29th September !!!! NOT 22nd :?


----------

